# Top 2005 Goal Scorers in 2017-18



## Kante (Jun 25, 2018)

Have been fiddling with some of the data available from the development academy and thought this might be interesting. The table below only includes data from group play (i.e. not showcase), and only for players with 5 or more goals scored. Have about 95% level of confidence in the data since it was assembled mostly automatically and then checked after.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Jun 26, 2018)

Very detailed.. good job. However I think you are missing a lot of boys from your 5 goals or more list. I like how you added the minutes played. Very cool


----------



## Kante (Jun 30, 2018)

Received some comments and input, and here’s the revised the Top 2005 Goal Scorers for Socal u13 Academy for the 2017-18 season. Criteria for inclusion is that player must have scored at least five goals in Socal group play. Excluded the Showcase results because Socal teams were so dominant at the Showcase tournament (i.e. 146 goals scored vs 20 goals allowed, and 32 wins, 4 draws and 3 losses).

If you think a player should be included in this list but is not, please send me a direct note. I’ll take a look at revising the list and, at the least, will send over the referenced player stats back to you.

Any comments or suggestions for improvement are welcome!


----------



## 66 GTO (Jun 30, 2018)

Very proud of #43 on the list
He is actually a centerback
And not a forward


----------



## Kante (Jun 30, 2018)

good deal. got it on center back. grabbed the info from the website so that's where the "forward" description came from.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 1, 2018)

Kante said:


> Received some comments and input, and here’s the revised the Top ?
> If you think a player should be included in this list but is not, please send me a direct note. I’ll take a look at revising the list and, at the least, will send over the referenced player stats back to you.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions for improvement are welcome!
> ...


Could this be part of the US soccer problem?  Only recognizing those who score.  How about recognizing top defenders.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jul 5, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Could this be part of the US soccer problem?  Only recognizing those who score.  How about recognizing top defenders.


of course we should always recognize great defending as much as goalscoring but the reality here is that you can't really measure individual defending with the stats and metrics like those above. Sure, clean sheets/shutouts are an option but that's a collective thing. The top goalscorer stats can be individualized in a way defending cannot.


----------



## godlyfootball4 (Jul 5, 2018)

04 list please


----------



## Kante (Jul 6, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Could this be part of the US soccer problem?  Only recognizing those who score.  How about recognizing top defenders.


Valid point. What are your recommendations about best way to measure and then recognize defensive contributors? Was thinking a value-added model (i.e. how many goals per 70 minutes does a team allow when a defender is playing vs a defender is not playing) but it's a little complicated and there's players who play 70 minutes every game who would not be highlighted. Thoughts/comments?


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------

